# Tito Ortiz vs Matt Hughes



## Andrew Green (Jul 26, 2006)

ADCC 2000

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/24EeOkf3hnA0M1rSp[/dmv]


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 27, 2006)

I've seen this match before, good match indeed.  Shows how technical Hughes is considering the Ortiz is a good Wrestler as well and considerably larger.  Also shows how agile and technical Ortiz is.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice find!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Street Brawler (Jul 28, 2006)

I remember Hughes was in Kuwait competing in some sort of tournament. Is that the same one?. Any idea? .


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Street Brawler said:
			
		

> I remember Hughes was in Kuwait competing in some sort of tournament. Is that the same one?. Any idea? .


 
Kuwait is a part of the United Arab Emirates (UAE) in some form or another so I would enture to say yes.  This is the same one, though he has competed in this event more than once and even has a few victories by submission.


----------



## green meanie (Jul 29, 2006)

Great find! Thanks for that. Good match.


----------

